
Emulate “leal” instruction to workaround x86emu bugs [2015] - yuhong
https://www.coreboot.org/pipermail/seabios/2015-April/009047.html
======
yuhong
Older version of x86emu do not execute some 32-bit instructions properly such
as LEA and CALL/RET, and gcc generates some of them. Open Watcom can generate
true 16-bit only code that avoid these bugs. Unfortunately while the license
is OSI-approved it is not FSF-free. This is interesting because it raises the
question of which kind of "private use" restrictions disqualify the license
from being "free software". But more importantly it is not DFSG-free either
because of other reasons. This is why VirtualBox had to be moved to contrib. I
have posted an GitHub issue about changing the license:
[https://github.com/open-watcom/open-
watcom-v2/issues/271](https://github.com/open-watcom/open-
watcom-v2/issues/271)

